# Lamb



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Kicked the Akorn up to 400* and did leg of lamb! Tasty for sure!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Anything special for seasoning on the lamb? Look great.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I cut slits in the meat and inserted sliced garlic and sprigs of rosemary. Not much more, other than salting. Thanks.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG I Love Lamb!!! on the grill is the best.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Pay I do mine with the sliced garlic and pieces of bay leaves for the perfume and then find a way to butcher twine in fresh rosemary and Thyme slathered in olive oil, salt and cracked pepper. Mine is not grilled, however, Is there an internal temp you used to get that level of rare, really looks tender.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did this one to 150* internal.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

you had to get me going on the lamb, now I must buy one. Ive also done boneless on my rotisserie charcoal grill. Its awesome. what kind of sauce is that over the potatoes paymaster?


----------

